# Paddling is so last year



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Discuss.

Ditto 'glass, SIKs, wings, Greenland sticks. All last year.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep - pedaling is the go :lol:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

bertros said:


> No disrespect Yeti, but paddling a kayak or ski properly is an art, and one that Dru is pretty proficient at.


As usual I was just having a stir  
But, from the photos of the offshore yak fishos in their Stealths - Salti excepted :lol: - they are all well muscled blokes. A puny yeti like me with persistent tendonitis in the elbow could never hope to do that sort of thing. 
No criticism and no real idea of where Dru is coming from :?


----------



## YakDonga (Feb 14, 2014)

ha im new to paddling. Got a NW Slayer Propel and an OK Prowler 4.1 elite. I use the Slayer for bream fishing in rivers amongst the snags and the Prowler to get a workout just paddling up the river, no fishing.

I tried to fish out of the Prowler....hated it.
I tried to paddle the Slayer....hated it.

If I was fishing in the ocean or off the beach more the Prowler might be ok but for the style I do most, its peddle for me hands down.

It wasn't until I started paddling and trying to keep straight with an efficient continuous stroke that I realized how much of an art it really is.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

YakDonga said:


> ha im new to paddling. Got a NW Slayer Propel and an OK Prowler 4.1 elite. I use the Slayer for bream fishing in rivers amongst the snags and the Prowler to get a workout just paddling up the river, no fishing.
> 
> I tried to fish out of the Prowler....hated it.
> I tried to paddle the Slayer....hated it.
> ...


YakD, hang in with that. Paddling is noble. Even if it is a bit "last year". ;-)


----------



## YakDonga (Feb 14, 2014)

haha yeah im sticking to it. good workout it is.  I know the prowlers not a speedy yak but I couldn't believe how satisfying it is when it feels like you get a good efficient glide going.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Little does dru know it but hes having a mid life crisis....sssssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

The year before Dru, that was the last time I got out (I think - I can't even remember the last time I took my kayak out :-()


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got the best of both worlds. I have a motor on the back of mine for lazy trolling, then I have the benefit of all that extra weight in the back from motor and battery to refine my paddling technique when the battery goes flat (usually against a headwind and tide.) Ooh happy days.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

So SUP must also be last year's trend.
Someone should tell them all.


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

Maybe you need to refresh yourself in a new craft like I did and embrace the challenge of something not widely accepted as a fishing Kayak.
I am still to fit the rod holder and paddle rescue clamps and thought becoming comfortable with the kayak and its characteristics before I tried fishing from it would make sense.
The two Stealths that I have owned were both a delight to paddle but the Mirage has taken my enjoyment to a new level .
I like the challenge of learning something new and different and with worn out and arthritic knees and ankles paddling is my therapy.
Richo.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

_The puff hits and the Hobie Mirage Tandem Island's leeward ama chisels into the water, its efficient, square-topped mainsail immediately translating increased wind speed into extra boat speed. The Tandem Island's two-piece carbon-fiber rig minimizes weight aloft-thus stiffening the ride-and both cockpits are fitted with steerage and sail-handling controls, allowing sailors of all abilities to share the experience. Best yet, the crossbars, amas, akas and rig are easily stripped, converting the Tandem Island's rotomolded polyethylene hull into a highly efficient, pedal-or paddle-powered touring kayak with enough hatches and on-deck stowage for multi-day escapades._

Magic.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

dru said:


> _The puff hits and the Hobie Mirage Tandem Island's leeward ama chisels into the water, its efficient, square-topped mainsail immediately translating increased wind speed into extra boat speed. The Tandem Island's two-piece carbon-fiber rig minimizes weight aloft-thus stiffening the ride-and both cockpits are fitted with steerage and sail-handling controls, allowing sailors of all abilities to share the experience. Best yet, the crossbars, amas, akas and rig are easily stripped, converting the Tandem Island's rotomolded polyethylene hull into a highly efficient, pedal-or paddle-powered touring kayak with enough hatches and on-deck stowage for multi-day escapades._
> 
> Magic Carpet.


FIFY :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

paulo said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > _The puff hits and the Hobie Mirage Tandem Island's leeward ama chisels into the water, its efficient, square-topped mainsail immediately translating increased wind speed into extra boat speed. The Tandem Island's two-piece carbon-fiber rig minimizes weight aloft-thus stiffening the ride-and both cockpits are fitted with steerage and sail-handling controls, allowing sailors of all abilities to share the experience. Best yet, the crossbars, amas, akas and rig are easily stripped, converting the Tandem Island's rotomolded polyethylene hull into a highly efficient, pedal-or paddle-powered touring kayak with enough hatches and on-deck stowage for multi-day escapades._
> ...


That's what we're talking about. Breeze in your hair with only muscle required a subtle tweak on the sheet.

Still, it may have been a long time since I sailed but I still remember the definition of _prevailing wind_. "The direction in which you wish to travel."


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Someone was bored then. It's only a matter of time before someone posts a link to previous discussions. The pedal / paddle debate has raged over the years. For me it is a preference, I still have my Hobie but I prefer to paddle. I am however pedalling an Avanti hybrid bike and really enjoying that. Can't wait for the Stealth to arrive in a couple of months.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Lapse said:


> Stages of kayak ownership:
> 1. You want a pedal yak
> 2. You have a pedal yak
> 3. You have had a pedal yak for a couple of years, and realise that it isn't all its cracked up to be


Alternatively, after a couple of years of basic pedal yak ownership and loving it you want to upgrade to a luxury model - PA14 to come in about 6 months


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll stick with the SIK ;-)

Jimbo


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Said it before but I'll say it again - depends what sort of fishing you do. Offshore - fine, go for a paddle yak, but for an estuary fisho like me the pedal yak is the go


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Okay Dru, get on with the full explanation.


Fair enough. SWMBO and I have retirement plans to do the grey nomad thing. But we want to do it in a 40' sailing cat. That gives us 10 years to re-learn how to sail. The steps were going to be racing dinghy - trailer sailer - round Oz we go. 10 year plan getting there.

Then she discovered the TI. Perfect for picnic hampers to little beaches on the harbour. Apparently. Then I've been suffering some minor, but consistent, rotator cuff. Had to pull out a paddling while I get it under control. It was all SWMBO needed.

Deposit is down. Hobies are us. :? :lol: :?

I could have slunk quietly in the background. But thought my many years of _attitude_ on these things required some honesty and
1/ a chance for Hobie boiz to laugh at my expense
2/ for paddlers to be deservingly derisive.

Still, pretty sure I can tow a proper kayak to keep things real when we get to SWMBO's beach. Bwahaha! You didn't think I'd stop paddling did you?

Still, working on a plan to get SWMBO camping out at the Capricorns. The TI _is_ a magic carpet.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

You're fishing and you're in a kayak
Pedal, paddle or peddle doesn't matter

Just don't buy a stinker

Hope your shoulders feeling better


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

salticrak said:


> I would agree with your sentiments lazy,but to be honest the A.I. has not caught me any trophies yet.


I have lures that I never tow around that don't catch me any trophies either. ;-)


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations on stepping up to the TI Dru, I'm sure you and your better half will have a great time with it. Maybe when your better you can paddle from the back while she pedals from the front.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > I would agree with your sentiments lazy,but to be honest the A.I. has not caught me any trophies yet.
> ...


Yeah, but on those days there is no wind also, so the AI looses it's main advantage in ability to sail and cover larger distances for less effort. With DI at the moment the fishing within 1klm of shore has been superb, plus most fish have been taken on deep slowly trolled baits, not ideal for the AI, especially under sail. Not really sure what the fishing is like out wider, but why leave fish to find fish?

To my way of thinking they are indeed a great toy, but not a necessity by any means and with more pieces to maintain / break, definitely not an option for me personally unless all other avenues are exhausted, probably similar to Dru I suppose.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> This post inspired me to take my yak down to Moololaba for a training paddle. I headed straight out into the S.E. breeze and then round the Gneerings reefs.It was a blast.One rod dragging a deepdiver and a bottle of water,no excess crap.


The reason you didn't catch a thing Salti is the water bottle stopped the action of the deep diver. :lol:


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see the photo of it with soft racks on top of Porsche.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

badmotorfinger said:


> Can't wait to see the photo of it with soft racks on top of Porsche.


Ho ho!

We are picking up a new car this weekend. Another key ingredient to be sure. And a trailer next. All the pieces in play.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

There are yakkers who like to fish, and fishos who use a kayak.

Whenever I am out at some stage I always pull the lines in and go for a burn just for the adrenelin burst.. Not sure a peddler would make me want to do that.

Theres something about the balance of holding a paddle as the yaks rocking in the waves that I just love, it feels like symmetry


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Have been yak fishing for about 4 years now (Hobie/pedal) and still love the whole process.
I speak to heaps of yakkers (paddle) almost every time I go out.
Without fail they always ask "catching anything" or words to that effect.
They nearly always say "yeah, must have a go one day, but can't see how I can paddle and fish"
I always say, for me, it's easier to fish from a peddle yak than a paddle yak while fishing. Plenty of people do though, and yes, I have also paddled, but it does depend where you want to do it and how, as stated previously.
I guess also, at almost 60 y/o, the body is struggling sometimes and I think peddling is a more gentle process for me.
Seems to me that kayaks lead to fishing and the combo is made in heaven no matter what you use  
So, whether you peddle or paddle, it's all good fun, exercise, entertainment, somewhere to spend all that spare cash, get away from the crowds, forget about work, catch a meal. enjoy the peace and tranquility etc., etc.........


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You'll have a ball dru. If I ever did get a Hobie it'd be an AI. Those inside-Fraser trips look amazing.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Pedal, pedal, pedal.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Fishings gives the kayaking an agenda for me. Keeps me on the water longer


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You're a crafty bugger Dru....paddle guru. I had no idea your injury was that bad.

And you declined a go of the AI at NW Island? I did wonder. You may have been just in denial of the inevitable. It _will_ heal, with or without a long rest, or, heaven forbid, an op, and you will paddle again.

On the up side, you are back into sailing, and doing together. And you _will_ catch fish, on HB's alone, and be able to travel far and wide. Seventy + kms in a day is easily attainable in the right conditions (say Manly to Royal National Park and return).

Remember that old sage ('Curlie') ...... "Go nowhere without a lure in the water" .

Best wishes for a whole new world.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Trev. That rotator stuff is damn persistent. I have a strain, so "mild" but haven't been able to train through it. Possibly another two months out. Real bugger for some winter plans I had, writes off the Hawkesbury (again!) but better to break over winter and get back to normal.

In my defence guys... :shock: in training I run up the 1,000k mark every 12 to 14 weeks. At the low end for racers. Problem predictably is technique, comes from overdoing it in the second half of the marathons, "shrugging" my shoulders when tired and elbows too high. Technique is everything.

But the TI is genuinely about getting Kerry (SWMBO) on the harbour. Think it will work well!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> But the TI is genuinely about getting Kerry (SWMBO) on the harbour. Think it will work well!


It will if she's warm and dry, and you don't scare the crap out of her in 5 m ocean swells and 25 knots of wind early on. Later on you can go out wide and chase some bigger kings.

If you haven't obtained some already, buy Kokotat Tempest pants with socks and relief zipper (Bruce Baxter at Paddle Sports Australia - explain the connection and he'll look after you with price, and protect with slightly oversize wet suit boots), and same or sealed dry pants/socks for her. You cannot have fun when your teeth are chattering. Buy the Goretex tops with front zipper, and well oversize, so you can easily put them on/take them off over the PFD, if the sun comes out.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Twaz thinking for a bit you may of one of these in mind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... prJtFRHWtk

kp


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

The tandem sounds like a useful strategy for a bit of quality time with your partner. Had a go in a tandem for a fish with a mate once and it was a completely different experience to what i had anticipated. The experience quite changed my view on the usefulness of such a set up....and it wasn't a TI. The opportunity to chat and joke as opposed to doing the individual thing and talking across distances etc. made it as much of a social outing as a fishin session. Wish you well with the shoulder recovery.

rob


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

dru said:


> _The puff hits and the Hobie Mirage Tandem Island's leeward ama chisels into the water, its efficient, square-topped mainsail immediately translating increased wind speed into extra boat speed. The Tandem Island's two-piece carbon-fiber rig minimizes weight aloft-thus stiffening the ride-and both cockpits are fitted with steerage and sail-handling controls, allowing sailors of all abilities to share the experience. Best yet, the crossbars, amas, akas and rig are easily stripped, converting the Tandem Island's rotomolded polyethylene hull into a highly efficient, pedal-or paddle-powered touring kayak with enough hatches and on-deck stowage for multi-day escapades._
> 
> Magic.


I have the TI, Dru, and when the breeze drops out I have to peddle or paddle like a mad man.

My 15 year old son is happy to lie back on the tramps while I do.

HE concurs that paddling and peddling are SO last year. 
(I call him Sally Robbins)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Dru, without going back over this thread, are you getting assistance for the shoulder? Don't let it get out of control.


Brad, I know you know. So talking from one to tuther. I fought through it paddling. Mileage gradually dropped from 100k (target) a week. Once I was down to 30k, I had to think about it. And withdrew from paddling... Thinking it was short term.

Jeez. 4 weeks no paddling now. Ridiculous.

In treatment I have a fantastic masseur or physio. The exercises help. But not enough and not fast enough.

And who knows how you pull this stuff back. I just don't know. And my issue is simply mild. I could keep paddling if I was stupid enough.

Man.

Anyway, this thread is not just about shoulders. It's also about a sworn paddle purist having to resort to Hobie for his sport. 10/10 Hobie. At this stage you are in danger of almost DT style service.

Can't fault that.

TI hoes for it's maiden (no fishing) tomorrow.

Did I mention 10/10 to Hobie?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

dru said:


> TI hoes for it's maiden (no fishing) tomorrow.


Freudian slip?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I know you've sailed before Dru, but for God's sake don't flip it like Ken did on his first outing. That would definitely put Kerry off. You operate in very busy waters Dru, so have a look at these mate. Definitely adds an additional safety margin.

https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1 $ 40 well spent.

The rudders need only micro adjustments for considerable direction changes. May I offer a short check list to avoid some of my early calamaties.

1. Start with less sail than possible under the conditions....it all slows down.

2. If you have dry pants put the mirage drives in (tethered) in knee deep water.

3. When landing, leeboard up, sail partly furled, Mirage drives up and secure, uncleat rudder lockdowns, and get ready to cleat rudder up. It all happens pretty quickly, especially if there is a decent wind. Then fully furl sail.

Bon voyage!

(I still think you should have one HB trolling behind - it would go with the champagne if you caught a fish on your maiden voyage.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Absolutely no wind. 

But Kerry is wrapped. (Why didn't anyone remind me about bridges after you've got the mast in it's step?)


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

I started kayaking on a feelfree tri yak just play out and back never went very far I take my hat off to guys that paddle all day. When i wanted to fish on a kayak a mate said you got to check out a hobie kayaks and been a big bloke it was always going to be a wide one.
I looked at a pro angler and it tick all the boxes for me pedaling is the go I had to get a outback for the wife or kids (or for my mate to come fishing with me) as much as I love the pedaling I never go with out a paddle . But I have a feelfree and 3 paddles in the shed thick with dust so I would have say paddling is so last year

Cheers


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good luck with the shoulder Dru. At first I thought that you were just stirring up the Hobie guys with this thread.

Either stomach muscle injury or mild hernia unrelated to kayaking has been keeping me off the water. Hope the Hobie-ing gives you enough time to recover properly.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

For Dru and Kerry, on their next TI trip.

Blow, blow, thou winter wind 
Thou art not so unkind 
As man's ingratitude; 
Thy tooth is not so keen, 
Because thou art not seen, 
Although thy breath be rude.

Heigh-ho! sing, heigh-ho! unto the green holly: 
Most freindship if feigning, most loving mere folly: 
Then heigh-ho, the holly! 
This life is most jolly.

Freeze, freeze thou bitter sky, 
That does not bite so nigh 
As benefits forgot: 
Though thou the waters warp, 
Thy sting is not so sharp 
As a friend remembered not. 
Heigh-ho! sing, heigh-ho! unto the green holly: 
Most friendship is feigning, most loving mere folly: 
Then heigh-ho, the holly! 
This life is most jolly.

William Shakespeare

Don't forget that one trolling rod young fella.


----------

